

Kanzi is a male bonobo who has been featured in studies on great ape language - dunstad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanzi

======
dunstad
One thing I found interesting about Kanzi is how organic his learning
experience seems to have been compared to some other animals who were taught
language. (Alex, for instance:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_(parrot)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_\(parrot\))
) Seeing this sort of learning through exposure makes me think maybe we're not
so different after all.

